# 2011 peugeot 508 1.6 petrol



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

are there any issues with the petrol engines?

thinking ahead, if i can't get the kia running properly, i may be looking to change car


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Think that engine is the Prince unit and has a reputation for coking up and many have needed walnut blasting, also suffers from timing chain stretch.

Trouble is that many engines nowadays have inherent issues so its pot luck


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

andy665 said:


> That engine has a reputation for coking up and many have needed walnut blasting


Must be a way to prevent it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Must be a way to prevent it?


Easy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Easy.


i don't think you're being very helpful here :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so do a lot of newer petrol engines suffer from this then?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes a lot of newer engines suffer, VW are the worst followed by BMW. Regular oil changes - in excess of what manufacturers suggest, good quality oil will help. Its mainly the turbo version that suffers. Providing they don't break then its around £700 to put right. You can change the tensioner itself as a preventative measure too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yes a lot of newer engines suffer, VW are the worst followed by BMW. Regular oil changes - in excess of what manufacturers suggest, good quality oil will help. Its mainly the turbo version that suffers. Providing they don't break then its around £700 to put right. You can change the tensioner itself as a preventative measure too.


an option i'd like, but not sure whats going to happen with work at moment, is the newer Mazda 6 Skyactiv petrols, budget wise at moment im looking at 2010 mazda 6's, which would do the job for now


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mazda 6's rust, the front arms are blooming expensive and at some point you will need a clutch. But they are - petrol wise quite strong. The diesels are best avoided.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Mazda 6's rust, the front arms are blooming expensive and at some point you will need a clutch. But they are - petrol wise quite strong. The diesels are best avoided.


Yes, I know all about the diesels :lol:

Rust wise seems to be hit-and-miss, some report bad rust, others no rust at all

Need to find out if they have DMF's in the petrol ones, as I've usually found out that that's usually the big expense


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

of i get desperate, i suppose there's always this

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...n=at_cars&radius=1500&postcode=gu322he&page=1


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

or

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...chad=Used&radius=1500&postcode=gu322he&page=1


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a 2.2 GT 508. It was a decent car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yes, I know all about the diesels :lol:
> 
> Rust wise seems to be hit-and-miss, some report bad rust, others no rust at all
> 
> Need to find out if they have DMF's in the petrol ones, as I've usually found out that that's usually the big expense


Only the first gen (up to 2008) Mazda 6s that suffer from rust


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The newer ones rust on the underside, no DMF on the 1.8. Avensis is a good shout, just keep away from the V matic auto. The BMW petrol, No, just no.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Had a prince engine. Junk. Their new puretech petrols are much better. 

PSA 2.0hdi and 2.2hdi are bulletproof


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> Had a prince engine. Junk. Their new puretech petrols are much better.
> 
> PSA 2.0hdi and 2.2hdi are bulletproof


To be fair both our Minis have been fine. A thermostat is the only engine related issue. The engine in the RCZ R is much revised, with a better block and forged internal, and it's had a crankshaft seal leak. I had forgotten about the noisy fuel pump needing replaced since that was done by the garage under warranty.

My heart was in my mouth with the seal though. The oil dropped on to the exhaust when I was driving quickly and left a huge trail of oily smoke behind me. I thought the engine had let go.

I keep reading how much oil they drink, but the Minis hardly use anything. It would be lucky if it was 1l every 10,000 miles. The hasn't used a drop.

Probably the combined mileage of around 100,000 miles done by us. The Mini Clubman is up around 80k now.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm fairly sure the engine in the RCZ R is a BMW unit as they fitted it to the 308GTi too and i was told that was A BMW unit.

The new 508 has a puretech unit as Starbuck88 correctly stated and from my brief time with the car, is a very very good engine and the car is great. If it was down to me i'd still have that car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> To be fair both our Minis have been fine. A thermostat is the only engine related issue. The engine in the RCZ R is much revised, with a better block and forged internal, and it's had a crankshaft seal leak. I had forgotten about the noisy fuel pump needing replaced since that was done by the garage under warranty.
> 
> My heart was in my mouth with the seal though. The oil dropped on to the exhaust when I was driving quickly and left a huge trail of oily smoke behind me. I thought the engine had let go.
> 
> ...


I hope it stays that way for you. My GTi had the timing gear changed on it 3 times and drank oil like nobody's business. Only had 20k miles on it when I sold it on as soon as the warranty finished.

Was to me a right ordeal so I don't look at them engines with any fondness tbh.



muzzer said:


> I'm fairly sure the engine in the RCZ R is a BMW unit as they fitted it to the 308GTi too and i was told that was A BMW unit.
> 
> The new 508 has a puretech unit as Starbuck88 correctly stated and from my brief time with the car, is a very very good engine and the car is great. If it was down to me i'd still have that car.


The 508 bidderman is asking about will be a prince, if a turbo THP or non-turbo VTi.

New ones as you say. Puretech. Peugeots own engine.

It would also seem that the non turbo engines were a lot more reliable for some reason.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mini revised the engine and in its N18 guise is a lot better than Peugeot put in the 308, the 1.2 petrol they put in the 208 is not very good at all. If you own one change the belt well in advance of what they reccommend


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

are the i40 petrols (1.6 GDi) any good?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

GT86's are good.
If that helps?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> GT86's are good.
> If that helps?


it doesn't

:lol::lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> are the i40 petrols (1.6 GDi) any good?


Parents have the turbo version in their Hyundai and it's been no bother. It's one of those engines that just go for ages.

The 2.0 Mazda patrols are bulletproof.

The diesels though are a bit more temperamental

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Parents have the turbo version in their Hyundai and it's been no bother. It's one of those engines that just go for ages.
> 
> The 2.0 Mazda patrols are bulletproof.
> 
> ...


i have the diesel engine version, not temperamental at all from my experience


----------

